# Tropica Substrate



## Jase (6 Jul 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Plenty of capping helps.  I took advantage too, and bought a small bag



Yes for sure, but I have a minimum of 50mm at the front. If you look at the sides you can see the substrate 'creeping' up between the gravel. Not attractive... Good stuff though, if you can contain it



*Edit:* Split off from this topic:  viewtopic.php?f=47&t=6144

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Dave Spencer (6 Jul 2009)

*Re: Bargain Tropica*



			
				Jase said:
			
		

> Yes for sure, but I have a minimum of 50mm at the front. If you look at the sides you can see the substrate 'creeping' up between the gravel. Not attractive... Good stuff though, if you can contain it
> 
> EDIT: Sorry for thread semi-hijack



I have never used a substrarte that needed capping, but if I did I would make sure that only the top layer was visible from the front and sides, to keep things looking tidy. When you lay the Tropica down, keep it four or five inches away from the sides.

Dave.

EDIT: What you could do is force a piece of plastic card down the front of the substrate, angle it back a little and pour the top substrate down the front.


----------



## Jase (6 Jul 2009)

*Re: Bargain Tropica*



			
				Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> What you could do is force a piece of plastic card down the front of the substrate, angle it back a little and pour the top substrate down the front.



If you mean as a solution now, this is good idea, probably make a hell of a mess but definately worth trying, thanks Dave


----------



## Steve Smith (6 Jul 2009)

*Re: Bargain Tropica*

You could also try syphoning out the front edge of your substrate, and then replace with fresh gravel, but it will depend on your setup and the like


----------



## Jase (6 Jul 2009)

*Re: Bargain Tropica*

Thanks for the thread split Steve.

I have tried syphoning it at 'gravel level' and it causes all sorts of trouble. Perhaps taking the plunge and just clearing it up will allay the mess in the long term - combination of the two methods may work a treat. Thanks


----------



## Steve Smith (6 Jul 2009)

Yeah, perhaps sticking the plastic in and syphoning between it and the glass would work?  Perhaps a plastic ruler might be a good place to start


----------



## Jase (6 Jul 2009)

Will try this tonight and let you know the results in case you're curious. Will be a good test too for the new filter that should have arrived today


----------

